# Industry News: Leica Camera Debuts the Leica M10-D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 24, 2018)

> The Camera with a Digital Heart and an Analog Soul
> October 24, 2018 – Leica Camera transports the analog experience into the world of digital photography with the introduction of the Leica M10-D. The Leica M10-D combines the benefits of a digital M camera with an unprecedented approach to rediscovering the magic of an analog photographic experience, now augmented with mobile connectivity.
> 
> The ultimate experiential camera, the Leica M10-D is inspired by the discreet M10-P. In addition to incorporating the M10-P’s signature near-silent mechanical shutter and classic script logo branding on the top plate, the Leica M10-D’s monitor screen has been purposefully omitted from the camera body, freeing photographers from all distractions and allowing them to always focus on capturing the moment, rather than the camera itself. In lieu of the screen on the back of the camera is a new control ring for switching the camera on and off, with a dedicated hardware setting for activating Wi-Fi – a...



Continue reading...


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 24, 2018)

Just like the high-performance special model Porsches: less equipment for (much) more money.
Yet, the lenses are fabulous...


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Oct 24, 2018)

Can't believe Leica has joined the ranks those who insist on refering to film cameras as "analog". There is nothing remotely analog about film or having direct discrete controls on the camera body. If you want to shoot analog get a Sony Betamax. Guess they want to show how "hip" they are by using "hipster-speak". Sorry about all of the quotations marks.


----------



## tmroper (Oct 26, 2018)

It's a touch choice between that, and the Monochrom Stealth!


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 27, 2018)

tmroper said:


> It's a touch choice between that, and the Monochrom Stealth!


Easy! Buy both!


----------

